# W.D.Severn



## KEITH SEVILLE

Just for the records W.D.Severn left Ellesmere Port today and cleared Eastham Locks about 1300 hours. I was watching her on AIS and I noticed she has now entered Cammel Lairds Drydock.
Can anybody confirm please what is happening to her as she had been alongside at Ellesmere Port for nearly 3 weeks.

Regards
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Never expected to answer my own query before anyone else, but I enquired also with Westminster Dredging about her.
She is currently in Lairds Drydock, Birkenhead for numerous surveys on completion of which her future will be decided.

Keith


----------



## Gorhol

Quick work Keith, and interesting, or worrying, news.

Not sure if this has been already mentioned here, but I noticed that W.D. Medway II spent some time up there last year, from mid September to late December as far as I can make out. She then went down to Rotterdam for a few weeks.

During this period she had a change of flag of convenience, to Cyprus registration. I have been unable to find out the specific details and wondered if she was about to go up for sale, however, she has recently carried out dredging ops at Newhaven and is currently working at Southampton.

Regards
Gor


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Full marks Gor, you obviously take a great interest like I do in these ships.
Incidentally I noticed on AIS tonight W.D.Mersey is returning tonight from Fleetwood after a few days dredging up there.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Gorhol

Thanks for that Keith.

A couple of other snippets possibly worth mentioning, Sand Serin has been docked on the Tees since 22nd Dec 08. She briefly went into the A&P dry dock, however, since then she is shown as being in 'Lay-By'.

Also, one of her old stablemates, the Sand Swan has recently gone up for sale. 

http://www.dredgebrokers.com/Dredges_Hopper/90117-DS/Dredger.html

Regards
Gor


----------



## Gorhol

I believe that W.D. Severn has now been retired and that W.D. Mersey has taken over her duties.

Regards
Gor


----------



## sparkie2182

which are the dredgers in Barrow at the moment ?

thanks in advance


----------



## BR_Reef

A long way from home - GUNFLEET SAND is currently working at Newcastle NSW for Boskalis.


----------



## Degzie

Hi Sparkie
The Crestway was working upto 01/03/09 in Barrow but has now moved to the Bournemouth area looks like she is doing beach replenisment. The sospandau finshed a couple of days later and now is at Drogheda. 
cheers
degzie


----------



## stockie

Hi Keith,
Try this web page for photo's of WD Mersey,http://j-eyres.fotopic.net/c1637372.html
stockie.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Stockie

Good photos from John as usual.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Geordie Jon

try the dreddger boys seaman !!!!!!


----------



## Geordie Jon

2nd mate skippers " Mr Duncan"


----------



## Gorhol

Just stumbled across a couple of shots of W.D. Severn laid up at Manisty Wharf, back in April.

They are from John Ayres and, as usual, are well worth a look.

http://j-eyres.fotopic.net/p57421752.html

Regards
Gor


----------



## jonesboat

A couple of pics of the W D Severn in the Wyre Channel,
off Fleetwood last year...


----------



## Pat Kennedy

WD Severn left Eastham yesterday under tow by the tug Salus, apparently bound for the breakers at Ghent.
Pat


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Pat

Thanks very much for this information. I have been asking people to keep me informed of the movements of her and since I had heard nothing assumed she
was still lying at Ellesmere Port.
Did you manage to get any photos of her??
Bos Kalis whom I have been in contact with said they would inform me when
something was going to happen.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Just been checking AIS.
Salus towing W.D.Severn currently off Plymouth coast.
Her speed 6.4 knots giving ETA Ghent Pilots 0800/18th December 2009.

Regards


----------



## ray bloomfield

Pat Kennedy said:


> WD Severn left Eastham yesterday under tow by the tug Salus, apparently bound for the breakers at Ghent.
> Pat


Cannot remember the name of the man who owned that yard in the 60s &70s but I can remember going there with a cargo of scrap from the Regents Canal dk London in an old coaster we had just bought (Vectis Isle). He stood on the quay and said 'I have a problem' 
Whats that then? I replied
'How do I know what is the cargo and what is the ship!!!!!!!!!!!!'

He did however allow us to go on to the old inland barges and take for free w hatever we wanted provided we never touched the engines, we stayed alongside for an extra day while we collected a new (to us) propane oven and fridge, saucepans etc, and even a new tool kit, saved us a fortune even down to cutlery. If you knew the person we bought the ship off, you would know why we needed new kit. Very nice chap!


----------



## Pat Kennedy

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Pat
> 
> Thanks very much for this information. I have been asking people to keep me informed of the movements of her and since I had heard nothing assumed she
> was still lying at Ellesmere Port.
> Did you manage to get any photos of her??
> Bos Kalis whom I have been in contact with said they would inform me when
> something was going to happen.
> 
> Best Regards
> Keith


Sorry Keith, 
I only hear about it after the event.
Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Been trying AIS for Salus to check on eta Ghent, without success. 
Have now checked imminent arrivals for Ghent and they have W.D.Severn
listed and giving eta Ghent Pilots 1600 hours 17th December 2009.

Regards
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Just been checking on Salus.
She is giving eta Ghent Pilots 0800 hours today.
Checked Ghent expected arrivals - they giving arrival W.D.Severn as 1600 hours today.


----------



## Rambo

Another familiar vessel on the Mersey Sand Swan has now been sold and is due to leave Liverpool eminently for somewhere in the Baltic i have been told.
Thats 3 Mersey dredgers gone this year. 
John.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks John for that information.

Regards
Keith


----------



## waddas

I worked along side Her when i was on a ploughing tug the 'Beaver Gem' then the ex trawler 'Branding' also used for ploughing. in the late '80's early '90's.
I have faint memories when fixing the bow thruster on the Severn. With my old skipper Dougie Jardine


----------



## Degzie

A sad photo of WD severn on the slipway in the breakers yard at Van Heyghen Recycling in Ghent-Belgium.
follow the link,
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo-1093915-WD+SEVERN

Degzie


----------

